# Lightweight Handlebars and Saddle



## ajmc1204 (Jul 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to get lightweight handlebars and saddle. My Specialized Tarmac SL Comp weight is 16.5lbs.. got it from Sun Bike Shop in San Jose.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

The internet.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

That saddle looks pretty light to begin with, but check out the Selle Italia SLR carbon.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If that's a toupe saddle and you find it comfortable, there's a guy in tuscon who makes an all carbon version that's the same shape, but it'll cost you $350.

If you're looking to drop a lot of weight quickly, ditch the ksyriums, they're pigs- you can drop a lot of weight and if you sold those at a decent price, you could still drop 200-300g and not spend that much.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

you know, unless you post what your current handlebars and saddle weigh, there's no way anyone can make any suggestion at all. So, either weigh them yourself or see if you can find the exact model in the listings on weightweenies.


----------



## elyrly (Aug 5, 2008)

i have been to that shop before, like everyone said, toupe saddle carbon,


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You have Ultegra and Mavic wheels... both have good resale, and are heavier than their competitors. Consider switching to SRAM Force and lighter wheels (bikesoul.com has 1330g clinchers for $500).


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, sell the sl's and buy some zipps, and if you can buy some sram


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

On a mid level ride, you'll quickly find yourself spending big dollars to drop weight. Then you may notice the difference in price from the higher model tarmacs that you didn't buy and you may scratch your head wondering why. 
that said, wheels, crankset/bb, bar/stem and then the group.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Your going to end up spending more trying to "upgrade".

That or just ride the bike you got. 16.5 is a pretty respectable weight off the showroom floor.


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have this seat and it has been great. It is 100% comfortable for me and weighs 96grams

http://www.glorycycles.com/seitslrtefls.html


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

j-man said:


> yep, sell the sl's and buy some zipps, and if you can buy some sram


SRAM groupsets are definitely the cheapest way to shed weight over other groupsets.

For my money I'd start with the wheels - shed weight where you will notice it most when you ride.

If we are talking clinchers Zipps are going to cost $2K and not shed any weight - may even increase weight depending on which Ksyriums are there. For a third of that cost you could get some Shimano DA CL24's and save 200g to 400g. Would stay away from SRAM wheels - not only are they heavier again than Zipp they are also flexy.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

$345 for a saddle is f*&#^%g ridiculous. And thats on sale. Anyways thats what you're looking at for those kinda savings.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Lower cost weight options:
3T Team stem 120 grams at $90 retail
Selle Italia Carbonio saddle 135g at $165 via internet

You may also find some 3T bars on line but typically carbon bars are pricely. I have the 3T Ergosum Limited and they come it at 170grams IIRC.


----------



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> $345 for a saddle is f*&#^%g ridiculous. And thats on sale. Anyways thats what you're looking at for those kinda savings.


This is ridiculous.... $600 ebay saddle


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

if you are a weight weenie and your rear end requires a SMP saddle for comfortable riding (as mine does) this is what being a weight weenie amounts to.

In defence of paying the cost of SMP saddles I would say that after buying 5 other brands and then (thankfully) discovering the comfort of the SMP saddle shape that I am a firm believer in spending what it takes to get comfortable for your contact areas with your bike - saddle, bars and shoes

Just as 'ridiculous' are $1300 for Ax or THM brakes, $600 for Schmolke seatpost, $700 for Ax stem etc etc that the uber-light parts go for - mind you they are very nice!


----------



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fortunately (for me!) the SMP saddles don't fit my rear end... And I was able to find comfort with a 125g Selle Italia SLR carbonia.

And it only cost me $200!


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread makes me want to cry.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

DiegoMontoya said:


> This thread makes me want to cry.


why??


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> why??


This whole forum makes me want to cry. Spending hundreds if not thousands of $ to make 16.5 lb bike lighter? Down to what? 15.5 lbs? 14.5 lbs? To what end?

Here's my math: $30 for babysitter, $70 for taking wife to dinner. Total is $100.
Result: about 20 extra hours of riding without complaining from my wife. Loss of 5 lbs of body weight, gain of 5% of power, endurance, etc. All for just $100, and I had a nice dinner with a lovely lady, too.

Anyone can beat that?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

55x11 said:


> This whole forum makes me want to cry. Spending hundreds if not thousands of $ to make 16.5 lb bike lighter? Down to what? 15.5 lbs? 14.5 lbs? To what end?
> 
> Here's my math: $30 for babysitter, $70 for taking wife to dinner. Total is $100.
> Result: about 20 extra hours of riding without complaining from my wife. Loss of 5 lbs of body weight, gain of 5% of power, endurance, etc. All for just $100, and I had a nice dinner with a lovely lady, too.
> ...


Yes,
Wife cooks killer dinner for family. I do the dishes...maybe, but pile on the compliments. I still get 20 hrs and still have the $100 for bike stuff.

You are doing well but have along way to go. Others, I am sure can top me. There is always someone better.

Gotta go. I have a 4 hr ride to make.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

F


55x11 said:


> This whole forum makes me want to cry. Spending hundreds if not thousands of $ to make 16.5 lb bike lighter? Down to what? 15.5 lbs? 14.5 lbs? To what end?
> 
> Here's my math: $30 for babysitter, $70 for taking wife to dinner. Total is $100.
> Result: about 20 extra hours of riding without complaining from my wife. Loss of 5 lbs of body weight, gain of 5% of power, endurance, etc. All for just $100, and I had a nice dinner with a lovely lady, too.
> ...


Why don't u get off this forum and sign up for a babysitters forum? I spent $200 on my saddle and id gladly do it again. To be honest nobody wants to hear what you do with ur babysitter and ur wife


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> F
> Why don't u get off this forum and sign up for a babysitters forum? I spent $200 on my saddle and id gladly do it again. To be honest nobody wants to hear what you do with ur babysitter and ur wife


Big deal.
Louissssssss is giving advice on weight savings? Dont you ride a 25lb single speed?

The world is coming to an end.:thumbsup:


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The best option is to go with lighter tires and tubes. I used a Veloflex Pave (all black) on the front (180-190 grams, 700X22), I use some Continental Race Light tubes (70-80 grams). The Veloflex clincher tires use the same pattern of tread identical to the Vittoria Open Corsa EVO series.

A saddle with a cutout is going to weigh a lot more than a regular saddle. The problem with the SLR is that it's covered with thin leather that get scuffed so easily - don't even lean it against a wall. I know people who have used their SLR's with just the plastic base - no leather, no padding. Of course, you have to use a belt sander to get all of the padding removed.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The new Bontrager R4 tires are absurdly light and so far have held up well against punctures. 175g for 700x23, 185g for 700x25(!!).

http://bontrager.com/model/09126


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^^ That Bonty is a race day only tire.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Big deal.
> Louissssssss is giving advice on weight savings? Dont you ride a 25lb single speed?
> 
> The world is coming to an end.:thumbsup:


no i dont have a 25lb road bike, have a 25lb mtb though. road bike for training is a 15.5lb carbon bike costing me about $4k. 

still wondering why that guy is wasting his time on forums.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

mimason said:


> ^^ That Bonty is a race day only tire.


I figured the R3 probably would support more miles, but the R4 still has puncture resistance and seems to be wearing reasonably well. Time will tell.... what has your experience been?


----------



## kdionb (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 1005gram bouwmeester wheels and sram force groupset on a 15 pound bike. :thumbsup:


----------

